# Lost chip key and 2 locksmiths cant read the computer to make a new key



## Somey (Jul 6, 2021)

2000 Nissan Altima need help looking in the right direction.. Son borrowed car and lost the key, I have never been in a situation where ya cant get a key made. Thanks in advance if anyone can lead to a help post.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

On a 2000 you may have the "dummy" OBD-II port and the smithies may be hooking up in the wrong place. A lot of models in the late '90's to early 00's had a square, gray OBD connector near or in the fusebox that was live, the familiar OBD-II connector was a dummy. If that isn't it, you'll need to get it scanned and see if the ECM is communicating in general.


----------



## Somey (Jul 6, 2021)

OK this connector is a white one near fuse panel and I cant see any others .I will look into getting a scan tool Thank u


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If your car has the gray plug it will look like the bottom one in the pics and it's usually tucked right beside the fusebox. It isn't a standard OBD-I or OBD-II, although the CAN system itself will be OBD-II compliant. It's a special CONSULT plug and you need an adaptor to talk to it with a regular scanner.









Amazon.com: Goliton OBD OBD2 16 Pin Connector Diagnostic Adapter Compatible for Nissan 14 PIN : Automotive


Buy Goliton OBD OBD2 16 Pin Connector Diagnostic Adapter Compatible for Nissan 14 PIN: Code Readers & Scan Tools - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Somey (Jul 6, 2021)

Thanks for the info.


----------

